# Turning maggots into casters...



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey, just a quick question. I have tried a couple of times to get some maggots to turn into casters but with no luck, they just seem to die. Am I right in keeping them in a tub in the dark at room temp? Do they need a substrate to bury into or do you just leave them as they are? Should I maybe put them in the airing cupboard so they are a bit warmer?
Cheers!


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

At room temp they should eventually turn into casters. Doesnt normally take long. No special care, just a tub of maggots.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Are they just from a fishing shop? They just turn to casters in a couple o days and hatch in a week.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I might get some of these for my mantids as there's a fishing shop not far away.
Do you have to feed the maggots anything while you wait for them to pupate? And does keeping them in the fridge slow down development?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeh just from a fishing shop. I must have had dud ones. lol. Got some more yesterday. Have put them in a cricket tub and left them on top of my mantis cupboard at room temp. Hope these ones go right!


----------



## smokey progg (Feb 20, 2009)

god i bet fishermen wish that his maggots were like yours as soon as i got mine a day later they were casters:lol2:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

smokey progg said:


> god i bet fishermen wish that his maggots were like yours as soon as i got mine a day later they were casters:lol2:


Grrr! lol.

I had one lot where a few flies hatched out, but it was like 5% of the number of maggots. The flies were weird aswell, they all had deformed wings and couldn't walk properly.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

put maggots in a empty plastic tub..leave in a room around 70f..doesnt matter if its dark or light..the maggots will turn to caster in a few days..from maggot - fly takes about 11-14 days.the warmer they are the faster they wil hatch


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

lynneowen1 said:


> Are they just from a fishing shop? They just turn to casters in a couple o days and hatch in a week.


from maggot to fly in 1 week?it always takes me about 11-14days at 75f


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

Ozgi said:


> I had one lot where a few flies hatched out, but it was like 5% of the number of maggots. The flies were weird aswell, they all had deformed wings and couldn't walk properly.


sounds like the casters got wet?


----------



## Cosmicbug (Sep 28, 2008)

And put a good handful of wood shavings/saw dust in with them, stops them getting sweaty, damp and then not hatching.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> sounds like the casters got wet?


Yeh there was quite a bit of condensation in there. I didn't realise it would make them deformed!

Have got wood shavings in with them now and adequate ventilation!! 

Thanks for the help guys!


----------

